# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  ركن الثيمات المريخية

## طوكراوي

*ثيم النوكيا الاصلي باللونين الاحمر والاصفر
البطارية في شكل نجوم
والساعة في شكل نجوم
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG KS10

Nokia E50, E65, N71, N73, N75, N92, N93, N93i

Samsung SGH-i400, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i560


صورة الثيم


التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=5e7XRIH2
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم المريخ 
يحتوي على صور اللاعبين 2011 بدل الايكونات الاصلية 
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
Nokia 2700 classic, 2700c, 2710 Navigation, 2710c, 2730 classic, 2730c, 3120 classic, 3208, 3208 classic, 3208c, 3600 slide, 3600s, 3610 fold, 3610a, 3710 fold, 3720, 3720 classic, 5000, 5130 Xpress Music, 5130 XpressMusic, 5220 Xpress Music, 5220 XpressMusic, 5300, 5300 Xpress Music, 5310 Xpress Music, 5310 XpressMusic, 5330, 5330 Mobile TV, 5330 MobileTV, 5330 Xpress Music, 5330 XpressMusic, 5610 Xpress Music, 5610 XpressMusic, 6126, 6131, 6131 NFC, 6133, 6208 classic, 6208c, 6212 classic, 6216 classic, 6233, 6234, 6263, 6265, 6265i, 6267, 6270, 6275, 6275 CDMA, 6275i, 6275i CDMA, 6280, 6282, 6288, 6300, 6300i, 6301, 6303 classic, 6303c, 6303ci, 6303i classic, 6350, 6500, 6500 Classic, 6500 Slide, 6500c, 6500s, 6555, 6600 fold, 6600 slide, 6600i slide, 6600i Slide, 6700, 6700 classic, 6700c, 6750 Mural, 7020, 7100 Supernova, 7100s, 7210 Supernova, 7230, 7310 Supernova, 7310c, 7310s, 7370, 7373, 7390, 7500 Prism, 7510 Supernova, 7510a, 7610 Supernova, 7610s, 7900 Prism, 8600 Luna, 8800 Arte, 8800 Carbon Arte, 8800 Gold Arte, X2, X2-00, X3, X3-00

صورة الثيم




التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=si0aP86x
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم الراحل ايداهور
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG   KS10

Nokia   E50,   E65,   N71,   N73,   N75,   N92,   N93,   N93i

Samsung   SGH-i400,   SGH-i450,   SGH-i520,   SGH-i550,   SGH-i560

صورة الثيم




التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=G0hRLH4N
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم الفنانة اليسا بزي المريخ
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG   KS10

Nokia   E50,   E65,   N71,   N73,   N75,   N92,   N93,   N93i

Samsung   SGH-i400,   SGH-i450,   SGH-i520,   SGH-i550,   SGH-i560

صورة الثيم





التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=EGT1uJ2v
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم الكابتين فيصل العجب
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
Nokia   2700 classic,   2700c,   2710 Navigation,   2710c,   2730 classic,   2730c,   3120 classic,   3208,   3208 classic,   3208c,   3600 slide,   3600s,   3610 fold,   3610a,   3710 fold,   3720,   3720 classic,   5000,   5130 Xpress Music,   5130 XpressMusic,   5220 Xpress Music,   5220 XpressMusic,   5300,   5300 Xpress Music,   5310 Xpress Music,   5310 XpressMusic,   5330,   5330 Mobile TV,   5330 MobileTV,   5330 Xpress Music,   5330 XpressMusic,   5610 Xpress Music,   5610 XpressMusic,   6126,   6131,   6131 NFC,   6133,   6208 classic,   6208c,   6212 classic,   6216 classic,   6233,   6234,   6263,   6265,   6265i,   6267,   6270,   6275,   6275 CDMA,   6275i,   6275i CDMA,   6280,   6282,   6288,   6300,   6300i,   6301,   6303 classic,   6303c,   6303ci,   6303i classic,   6350,   6500,   6500 Classic,   6500 Slide,   6500c,   6500s,   6555,   6600 fold,   6600 slide,   6600i slide,   6600i Slide,   6700,   6700 classic,   6700c,   6750 Mural,   7020,   7100 Supernova,   7100s,   7210 Supernova,   7230,   7310 Supernova,   7310c,   7310s,   7370,   7373,   7390,   7500 Prism,   7510 Supernova,   7510a,   7610 Supernova,   7610s,   7900 Prism,   8600 Luna,   8800 Arte,   8800 Carbon Arte,   8800 Gold Arte,   X2,   X2-00,   X3,   X3-00

صورة الثيم




التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=xpP9S4p4
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم سكواها
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية

Nokia   2700 classic,   2700c,   2710 Navigation,   2710c,   2730 classic,   2730c,   3120 classic,   3208,   3208 classic,   3208c,   3600 slide,   3600s,   3610 fold,   3610a,   3710 fold,   3720,   3720 classic,   5000,   5130 Xpress Music,   5130 XpressMusic,   5220 Xpress Music,   5220 XpressMusic,   5300,   5300 Xpress Music,   5310 Xpress Music,   5310 XpressMusic,   5330,   5330 Mobile TV,   5330 MobileTV,   5330 Xpress Music,   5330 XpressMusic,   5610 Xpress Music,   5610 XpressMusic,   6126,   6131,   6131 NFC,   6133,   6208 classic,   6208c,   6212 classic,   6216 classic,   6233,   6234,   6263,   6265,   6265i,   6267,   6270,   6275,   6275 CDMA,   6275i,   6275i CDMA,   6280,   6282,   6288,   6300,   6300i,   6301,   6303 classic,   6303c,   6303ci,   6303i classic,   6350,   6500,   6500 Classic,   6500 Slide,   6500c,   6500s,   6555,   6600 fold,   6600 slide,   6600i slide,   6600i Slide,   6700,   6700 classic,   6700c,   6750 Mural,   7020,   7100 Supernova,   7100s,   7210 Supernova,   7230,   7310 Supernova,   7310c,   7310s,   7370,   7373,   7390,   7500 Prism,   7510 Supernova,   7510a,   7610 Supernova,   7610s,   7900 Prism,   8600 Luna,   8800 Arte,   8800 Carbon Arte,   8800 Gold Arte,   X2,   X2-00,   X3,   X3-00

صورة الثيم


التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=Yu0gSl22
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم الفنانة حرم النور بالزي المريخي
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG   KS10

Nokia   E50,   E65,   N71,   N73,   N75,   N92,   N93,   N93i

Samsung   SGH-i400,   SGH-i450,   SGH-i520,   SGH-i550,   SGH-i560

صورة الثيم



التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=553jQPGi
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم النجوم
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG KS10

Nokia E50, E65, N71, N73, N75, N92, N93, N93i

Samsung SGH-i400, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i560

صورة الثيم




التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=bltDtKk6
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ومن لم يجد هاتفه فعليه كتابه رقم الهاتف او اسمه وانشاءالله سيكون الثيم جاهز خلال يوم واحد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور و كثر منها يا طوكراوي
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم حديث
ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
LG KS10

Nokia E50, E65, N71, N73, N75, N92, N93, N93i

Samsung SGH-i400, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i560


صورة الثيم



التحميل

http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=57erK98g
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*تسلم ياعجبكو
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم مريخي حديث
صورة الثيم

ويدعم الهواتف الاتية
Nokia 5228, 5230, 5230 Nuron, 5235 Music Edition, 5530 Xpress Music, 5530 XpressMusic, 5800 Xpress Music, 5800 XpressMusic, C6-00, N97, N97 mini, X6

التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=bgaF9wRP
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ثيم جديد
ويدعم الهاتفين
Nokia   N70,   N72

التحميل
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=2R40JX41
*

----------


## أبو لوليد

*ثيمات جميلة جدا.
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياطوكراوي
واحشنا يامبدع طولت علينا الغيبة
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ثيمات جميلة جدا يا بدييييييييييييع
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ايه الحلاوة دى ياه؟ مشكور كتييييييير
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*داير لي ثيم أاي فون I phone
ارجو الإفادة
                        	*

----------


## ايمن موانزا

*رائــــــــــــــــع جــــــــــــدا واصل في هـــــذا الابـــــداع
                        	*

----------

